
Follow-up on EA/Origin being unavailable in Myanmar - Mithaldu
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5aap99/op_from_the_myanmarorigin_ban_post_here_a/
======
Mithaldu
Notably, an EA rep has answered here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5a51e2/ea_games_and...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5a51e2/ea_games_and_origin_quietly_bans_an_entire/d9e7e40/)

